# Landmaster utility body



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

I am looking into getting a landmaster utility body (service body with dump body inside) put on a 05 chevy 3500 dually. Any thoughts or opinions on thease bodies? and does anyone know of a good place to buy thease bodys? thanks


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

The truck I am thinking about buying has one. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=25091
I like it.

A friend of mine talked me into getting one. He has one and loves it. He has a F-550 extended cab. He said at first you won't know what to do with all the compartment space. But soon enough you won't have enough space.

He said they are better than the back pack type compartment type dump trucks. If you plan to plow with it. Because the back pack adds 18" to 24" to the length of the truck. Which makes a longer truck, so the turning radius then sucks for plowing. Only down side to the landmaster beds is you can't put long handle tools inside.

The landmaster is only available through ABC (American body company)


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

buy a dump truck with underside tool boxes on each side. That landmaster body looks like a bag of ass.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

a quick search shows that the body is recomended for 15,000 gvw and up chassis...although it can be installed on 11,000 gvw. I know the body is pretty heavy and will cut down on your overall payload ability.

I looked into getting one but saw the weight ratings and ended up getting a 3500 with L and a short dump. truck is still reasonably manuverable.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

although i don't care for lawnandplow42's language and attitude i would agree that a mason dump with underside toolboxes would be best i think that you will need a 3500 cab in chassis with a larger gvwr. otherwise the added weight of the body will just eliminate your carrying capacity.


----------

